# Be careful or you could get locked out!!!!



## Holman (Dec 24, 2003)

This morning I went outside to clear the ice and snow off of my T-reg.
I opened the passenger side door and reached in to start my car while I scraped the car off, when I closed the door with the engine running, the car crirped to indicate the alarm was armed.
Sure enough my car was locked while it was running.
I thought it was impossible to lock your T-reg with a remote key inside let alone with the engine running?
Just an FYI be careful.


----------



## treg+tdi (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (Holman)*

How were you able to arm the alarm with the engine running? Yes you can lock the car with keys inside, it just takes a little more effort.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (Holman)*

This has happened to me twice so far. Thank god both times I was at home and had another key. Now I never close the door all the way when warming up the engine. I close it just enough for the door to latch but not closed all the way. This seems to prevent the vehicle from locking you out..
Meat


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (treg+tdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg+tdi* »_How were you able to arm the alarm with the engine running? Yes you can lock the car with keys inside, it just takes a little more effort.

You dont have to arm it, it does so on its own after a certain amout of time. I think this may be a setting in the comfort menu.
Meat


----------



## treg+tdi (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (meatster)*

I am aware that if you unlock the car and dont open any door it will relock itself after about 30 seconds. I cannot unlock, lock, or use any of the buttons on the key fob with the engine running.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (treg+tdi)*

They keyfob has nothing to do with it. Try this:
1. Start up the engine
2. Get out and close the door but DON'T lock the doors by using any means.
3. Go inside and have a cup of coffee or just hang out for a few minutes.
4. Come back and try to open the door.
5. Scratch your head trying to figure out why your car locked you out after you were being nice to it by letting the engine warm up a bit before you drive in sport mode in 9 degree weather.
Note, between steps 3 and 4, if you happen to be near to vehicle (like shoveling snow) you WILL hear the car chirp, indicating the alarm has been armed.
Meat


----------



## Holman (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (treg+tdi)*

I did not intend to arm the alarm, it just happened.


----------



## camadella (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (Holman)*

OK, I don't know if this is a related one or not...
I have, on several occasions, turned my car off, put it into 'P', and removed the key. Just as I remove the key, I hear the alarm 'chirp'. Then, as soon as I open the door, the alarm goes off!!!
This has happened to me several times, but not every time. I mean to go figure out how to VAG the alarm into the permanently OFF state, since I live in a place where crime is virtually nonexistent...
Cheers,
Chris Camadella


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (camadella)*

While I have no doubt that this has happened to you, on cold mornings I routinely go out and start my car so that it will be warm when I get in ten or so minutes later. It has never locked itself.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (Holman)*

Do you by any chance have the keyless option? While I've never had my car lock me out, while washing it I've had it lock and unlock as I touched the handle and the black locking button on the door handles. Just wondering whether it is possible to lock the car while running with those buttons.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (mdjak)*

I also frequently warm up the Touareg unattended in the garage for a few minutes, and (luckily) have never been locked out; I also have the keyless entry feature. However, due in no small part to previous posts here, I now refrain from starting the motor by entering from the passenger side. Somehow, I've gotten the impression that the measures taken by VW to avoid locking one's key inside the car are based on entering the driver's side.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

Same here, I got keyless entry and AutoLock is set to True, AutoUnlock is set to false. I'm trying it agin now to see if I can repeat it. 
Meat


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

I did the EXACT same thing. I thought it was impossible but it happened.
Freezing cold.
Warm up car in drive by opening PASSENGER Door reaching over and starting the car.
Close Passenger door and "chirp" doors lock and alarm is armed.
Thank goodness I was home and not in some parking lot somewhere.
I assumed that I had somehow bumped something while reaching over to start the car and am still not so sure I didn't.
Maybe I am not nuts.
If it wasn't so freaking cold in Wisconsin tonight I would go try it again (-31 wind chill). Maybe this weekend.
Front and rear heated seats are a HUGE hit with the family. When it is this cold there is no need for an indicator for the steering wheel heater!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (Holman)*

Sorry but I can't go along with this one.
I've gone out, started the TReg, shut the door, gone back inside and it remains unlocked.
I wonder if you guys have the Auto Lock enabled in the MFI? In other words, when you start driving, it locks all the doors at a certain speed. Mine is disabled through the MFI.


----------



## NWroller (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (bravocharlie)*

I have started mine as well, and closed the door (did this with the driver door) and I have not had any problems (though I have been worried). I did not leave it for very long, maybe a minute or two, but I did not get locked out. It sure makes me nervous that others are having this problem though..... I wish I could have a remote start, I wish I could have a remote start...


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

I just let it run for 10 minutes but it did not lock up...
Who knows...

Meat


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

here's what might be happening:
you unlock the car
you get into the car
you start the car *but* you inadvertently press the "lock" button on the fob
you get out
you close the last open door
the car locks up
?
I'd go out and test it but I'm too lazy right now. Maybe later tonite.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

For those of you who've been locked out... Did you use the driver's door or the passenger's door? When you turn off the alarm, if you don't open the driver's door within 30 seconds, the alarm will reset to the on condition...


----------



## huyqp (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Curjo)*

I think you are right about the car rearming itself if the driver is not open within 30s or so since I remember reading it somewhere in the manual. I just didn't realized that it would do so even with the engine running. I know that I have on several occasions warmed up the car for atleast 5 minutes or more and never get lock out. I always use the driver side


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (huyqp)*

*Locking Theory Confirmed - with a twist*
Disclaimer: this is what happens with my T-reg; considering the "individuality" of the existing T-regs, yours may behave differently.
Before I explain what I did I need to share a finding about a behavior of which I was unaware:
When you press the lock button on the remote while a door is open, then the car locks itself after the last door is closed (I knew this) -- except when the only door that has been open is the driver's door (I didn't know that).
Now, on to the experiment:
1. unlock; open driver's door; press lock button; start car; close door
Result: nothing happens: car runs, doors don't lock
2. unlock; open passenger door; press lock button; start car; close door
Result: doors lock
3. unlock; open driver's door; start car; close door; press lock button *on other fob*
Result: doors lock
go figure.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

that's just oddd.....
i guess it really depends on the car and what it feels like doing.
but i was outside today.
unlocked all doors, opened driver's side door, started engine, closed door... 
and spent about 3-5 minutes clearing the snow off my car...
and the doors were still unlocked.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

yeah well, if you don't hit the lock button of course it won't lock ...


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

why would i wanan hit the lock button when the key is in the car


----------



## sapphir28 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I also opened the passenger door, started the car, closed the door, and did not get locked out. The only thing I may have done differently is hit the unlock on the passenger side before I shut it.
It seems like I recall reading something in the manual about the doors not locking if there was a key in the car. Not just if it was started, but if it could detect a key anywhere in the car????!


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (sapphir28)*

All I can add is that it happened. MFI is set for Autolock off. I live in the country and never lock the doors. 
Passenger side door open. Start car, shut door, DOORS LOCKED with a little Chirp. Never happened before, not an idiot, do not believe in ghosts.
Possible.
Hit door lock on door when closing it with car running.
Hit lock on FOB. I had my golves on and was not paying that much attention.
Weird but true.
Jim
04 V8 all the stuff
01 996
04 WRX


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (camadella)*


_Quote, originally posted by *camadella* »_OK, I don't know if this is a related one or not...
I have, on several occasions, turned my car off, put it into 'P', and removed the key. Just as I remove the key, I hear the alarm 'chirp'. Then, as soon as I open the door, the alarm goes off!!!
This has happened to me several times, but not every time. I mean to go figure out how to VAG the alarm into the permanently OFF state, since I live in a place where crime is virtually nonexistent...
Cheers,
Chris Camadella

You may be hitting the buttons on the remote when you turn the key to remove it. I've done this a few times, but it was entirely my fault.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (mdjak)*

Agreed. Living in the NE, and with the winter we've had so far, I often will start the car and pull it out of the garage to clean it, or leave it running in the driveway why I take out the trash, talk with my neighbor, etc. It has never locked me out.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (j2nh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j2nh* »_I did the EXACT same thing. I thought it was impossible but it happened.
Freezing cold.
Warm up car in drive by opening PASSENGER Door reaching over and starting the car.
Close Passenger door and "chirp" doors lock and alarm is armed.
Thank goodness I was home and not in some parking lot somewhere.
I assumed that I had somehow bumped something while reaching over to start the car and am still not so sure I didn't.
Maybe I am not nuts.
If it wasn't so freaking cold in Wisconsin tonight I would go try it again (-31 wind chill). Maybe this weekend.
Front and rear heated seats are a HUGE hit with the family. When it is this cold there is no need for an indicator for the steering wheel heater!

What's the logic in opening the car on the passenger side to start it?? Was it just more convenient to be on that side??


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (Ted K)*

Garage is being remodeled (great timing on my part). Passenger door is closest to the service entrance door on the garage.
I did end up trying the same exact thing this morning and the egg did not lock. I may very well have hit the lock on either the door or the fob when I started the car. When it happened the first time I was so surprised that it chirped at me that I immediately went in and got the extra set and unlocked the door with the other FOB. Kicking myself for not investigating the situation a little more completely. I should have tried the drivers door and seen if it would have unlocked. If it ever warms up in NE Wisconsin I will put on my scientist hat and see if I can duplicate the event.
Last night the temp dipped to -21. Tonight expecting the same. Tourareg has started and run with no issues. Contractor says my garage will be done by spring. Figures


----------



## Holman (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (spockcat)*

Dear Spock,
I do not have the Keyless option, though I wish I did.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (Ted K)*

Chris, I agree with Ted K...I have inadvertently hit or pushed the "lock" or "panic" button a few times, while removing the key...in fact even the dealer demo guy, did this by mistake and was befuddled.
My real IMPORTANT question is, has anyone been locked out, while you left the engine running and exited from the driver's side door - to do a quick errand and came back to find it locked.
Thanks,
Cy


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (cybulman)*

I have started the vehicle numerous times....from the driver's side door and have never been locked out.


----------



## NBDinz (Oct 6, 2003)

Eat at Joe's.


----------



## miggy (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (camadella)*

My treg (late 04 V8 with conv pkg)has also locked me out. Open passenger door, reach over put key in ignition and start engine, close door (never touching the lock button on remote), then 'chirp' and doors locked and alarm set. Not so good. ( I did notice a message on the display 'key not found'. My spare remote was (sadly) in the glove box. So much for not being able to lock the doors when the key is in the car (in this case both of them). Roadside asst came and 'broke' into my vehicle. It took the guy maybe two minutes to break in and the alarm never tripped. I believe the alarm is basically useless.
In addition, about once a week I get the other problem where I stop the car, put it in park, turn of the ignition and remove the key. As I remove the key the alarm arms and the doors lock. Only way to exit w/out tripping alarm is to put the key back in the ignition and turn to acc/y. Pushing the unlock button on the remote does not work.
My brother had an early v6 no conv pkg and he was also locked out on several occasions. Thankfully he got a buy back. Maybe I will be next.
Two different dealers and still no resolution. One needs to be able to trust their car will not lock them out when they are on the road. I do not trust mine at all....


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (miggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miggy* »_ One needs to be able to trust their car will not lock them out when they are on the road. I do not trust mine at all....


How about not leaving the key in the car, and not starting it until you are in and ready to roll?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (miggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miggy* »_Roadside asst came and 'broke' into my vehicle. It took the guy maybe two minutes to break in...

How did they do it? Through the window seal?


----------



## Sacramentreg (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (Holman)*

Good Subject...
My wife locked herself out and didn't have any spare keys. Couldn't find them anywhere. Anyway, you haven't lived until you needed to re-key your Touareg. We received our first scratches from the third or fourth locksmith that tried to enter the vehicle.








The Touareg must be one of the worlds most difficult vehicles to steal. That should be a good thing.








Oh well...Still love the Touareg. It's worth a few nit noy problems.
Best to all...


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (Sacramentreg)*

There's actually a back door into the Touareg that doesn't require a key. It does, however, require breaking something else to get in (no, I'm not talking about smashing a window )


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (miggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miggy* »_My treg (late 04 V8 with conv pkg)has also locked me out. Open passenger door, reach over put key in ignition and start engine, close door (never touching the lock button on remote), then 'chirp' and doors locked and alarm set. Not so good. ( I did notice a message on the display 'key not found'. My spare remote was (sadly) in the glove box. So much for not being able to lock the doors when the key is in the car (in this case both of them). Roadside asst came and 'broke' into my vehicle. It took the guy maybe two minutes to break in and the alarm never tripped. I believe the alarm is basically useless.
In addition, about once a week I get the other problem where I stop the car, put it in park, turn of the ignition and remove the key. As I remove the key the alarm arms and the doors lock. Only way to exit w/out tripping alarm is to put the key back in the ignition and turn to acc/y. Pushing the unlock button on the remote does not work.


I think the reason the alarm never went off when roadside assistance opened it up for you is that the key was in the ignition with the engine running - the same position it needs to be in to shut off the alarm when activated.
As for activating the alarm accidentally, could you be hitting the panic button on the remote somehow? Don't mean to doubt you, but my wife has done this a couple of times (with her previous car, not the Touareg) and it drove her crazy until she figured it out.
I've never been locked out (touch wood







) although I never take the key out of my pocket!


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Be careful or you could get locked out!!!! (miggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miggy* »_My treg (late 04 V8 with conv pkg)has also locked me out. Open passenger door, reach over put key in ignition and start engine, close door (never touching the lock button on remote), then 'chirp' and doors locked and alarm set. Not so good. ( I did notice a message on the display 'key not found'. *My spare remote was (sadly) in the glove box.* So much for not being able to lock the doors when the key is in the car (in this case both of them). Roadside asst came and 'broke' into my vehicle. It took the guy maybe two minutes to break in and the alarm never tripped. I believe the alarm is basically useless.
*In addition, about once a week I get the other problem where I stop the car, put it in park, turn of the ignition and remove the key.* As I remove the key the alarm arms and the doors lock. Only way to exit w/out tripping alarm is to put the key back in the ignition and turn to acc/y. Pushing the unlock button on the remote does not work.
My brother had an early v6 no conv pkg and he was also locked out on several occasions. Thankfully he got a buy back. Maybe I will be next.
Two different dealers and still no resolution. One needs to be able to trust their car will not lock them out when they are on the road. I do not trust mine at all....










Sounds like a classic example of the key fobs going out of sync. First thing you should do, is get rid of the other key from the glove box... Having two keys in close proximity, when primarily using one, *may* cause the loss of key fob sync. 
When you remove a key from the ignition and the car locks itself and sets the alarm, should be the first indication that your key fob has lost sync.


----------

